# Jolida 1501 RC



## number1sixerfan

Does anyone have experience with the jolida integrated hybrids? I'm strongly considering picking this amp up. I think I'll like the versatility of tubes and I think they'll power the ineffecient nht speakers well. Also anyone know what type of tubes they take?

http://jolida.com/catalogue/models/jd1501rc.shtml


----------



## Gopher

hey. i've owned 3 jolida 1501rc units which i paired with magnepan mmg speakers. 2 of my three units blew mosfets and caught fire. Jolida president, mike allen, was a very nice guy to deal with and tried twice to remedy the situation, but when the third unit started performing strangely i sent it back to him while it was still intact rather than given him anothe burnt unit. 

 if you buy anything jolida, BUY IT NEW, warranty is crucial.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gopher* 
_hey. i've owned 3 jolida 1501rc units which i paired with magnepan mmg speakers. 2 of my three units blew mosfets and caught fire. Jolida president, mike allen, was a very nice guy to deal with and tried twice to remedy the situation, but when the third unit started performing strangely i sent it back to him while it was still intact rather than given him anothe burnt unit. 

 if you buy anything jolida, BUY IT NEW, warranty is crucial._

 

OMG man that sucks. I'm glad I know this now.


----------



## Ferbose

As I owner of 1501's smaller brother, JD301, I did not experience any problem. I was under the impression that Jolida hybrid amps are quite reliable. In audioreview.com 1501 gets very positive reviews, and there does not seem to be any major QC problem. 

 Back to the sonics, I like the sound of my hybrid amp--clean, fast and a tad tubey. It is powering my K1000 very nicely. For speakers though I actually prefer the inexpensive T-amp ($30, 6W), which has been hailed as one of the finer SS amps on the market regardless of price (http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/sonicimpact/t.html).


----------



## Gopher

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showt...ht=jolida+fire

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showt...=jolida+mosfet

 after re-reading old posts I'm recalling that Mike Allen was a nice guy to deal with, but the company was pretty unprofessional in handling my problems.


----------



## Ferbose

BTW, Jolida has parts from China.
 The final assembly is done in US.


----------



## MonkeyButt

Crap. I just ordered one. I completed some heavy google searches and did not find anything like this issue. Lots of postive reviews in terms of sound. It didn't bring up any fire issues as shown in the threads listed above. I noticed these threads were posted over a year ago. I wonder if they changed anything to fix the problem. Has anyone had any probs recently?


----------



## number1sixerfan

Not too sure, but I am going to buy one early next month. Going to do more research. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## bundee1

Gopher did you get one that didnt pass the US QC or was completely assembled overseas? I remember reading a thread where. someone from Jolida said they personally tested all the units in the US. Maybe it was in regards to your unit


----------



## MonkeyButt

I got mine for $750 at Sound Odyssey. 

 I actually sent Jolida an e-mail last night asking about fire issue with the 1501RC. No reply so far.


----------



## Gopher

I dunno, but i purchased mine new from UnderwoodWally. FYI if you dig deep enough there are some other documented jolida issues on audioasylum. People have had similar problems with the 202 unit and maybe some others, if memory serves.

 Also, FYI this was 3 different units. They replaced not repaired every time. I'm sure it was a freak occurance and this does not happen regularly, but that (pair with an increasing budget) was enough to deter me from their products.


----------



## vinylbee

I also had a 1501rc and they pretty good. I sold that and went for the Jolida 502B and that is a really amazing integrated.

 MIke Allen is a great person (no affiliation) and has always had time to answer my questions. Thats why I have gone back to Jolida


----------



## MonkeyButt

Still nothing. 

 Looks like I'm going to have to call Mike Allen . . . .


----------



## MonkeyButt

Nada.

 Didn't have a chance to call today. Work got in the way. Will try this weekend. Not sure if I'll get an answer though.


----------



## MonkeyButt

Spoke with Mike Allen yesterday about the 'fire' issue. When I called, he know who I was because he was busy responding to my e-mail at the time. He was happy to discuss the problem with me. 

 In general, he told me that very few 1501's have had problems with the MOSFETs. Similarly, he told me that very few are sent back to him due to any type of defect. What is very few? Well, he said that he does receive product back due to defects but it happens but very infrequently. He didn't give me numbers or anything but he wasn't aware of any real issues (trends) that are causing havoc with the 1501. 

 I'm sure someone will say or think "well, he's not going to tell you the REAL truth since he is the manufacturer and doesn't want to kill his bottom line in the end." Maybe but maybe not. I'm on the maybe not side. All manufacturers will have some level of defects - just the nature of the business. Mike Allen is a nice and credible guy IMO - he had no problem speaking about the “issue” and responded to my concern. In the end, I am happy with his response and have no qualms about my purchase.


----------



## number1sixerfan

I can get one new for $600. Still not sure if I want to take that plunge. If I do, I'll have to wait about 3 months to get the whole rig up.


----------



## tubeguy

So what you are saying here is that you bought them used? What was the final verdict as to why your JOlida's were having issues?

 tubeguy




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gopher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey. i've owned 3 jolida 1501rc units which i paired with magnepan mmg speakers. 2 of my three units blew mosfets and caught fire. Jolida president, mike allen, was a very nice guy to deal with and tried twice to remedy the situation, but when the third unit started performing strangely i sent it back to him while it was still intact rather than given him anothe burnt unit. 

 if you buy anything jolida, BUY IT NEW, warranty is crucial._


----------



## techenvy

hhm i wonder who tube guy is
   
  that said this 1501 is tempting  but i think i want to try a jolida preamp  trouble is the on i got my eye on doesent have a phono stage, do any of there preamps do?  typically most company i have found enjoy selling you seperates and torchering you in the process, all the while not showing picture of the rear of unit,  quite vexing
   
   
  http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?intatube&1291426760&/Jolida-1501RC-100wpc-Hybrid-In


----------



## NYCBill1001

Do not EVER buy anything from Jolida.  Two capacitors went bad and they kept my amp for over TWO MONTHS and charged me almost $300 to fix it.  NO APOLOGY whatsoever except to tell me their "systems weren't the best".  $300 for two capacitors.  Two months.  No contact from them. EVER.
  
 Their stuff is just rebranded Chinese junk anyway.


----------

